# le forçat à la chaîne - liaison



## Azandj

Cette phrase se trouve dans "Le Vampire" (Charles Baudelaire)

Fait-on une liaison entre "forçat" et "à" ? Autrement dit: dit-on le "t" ?

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## le Grand Soir

Oui, je la ferais; c'est la règle.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Azandj,

Moi je ne la ferai pas spontanément...


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour,

Moi non plus, je ne la ferai pas, sauf à vouloir créer un effet particulier.


----------



## Maître Capello

le Grand Soir said:


> Oui, je la ferais; c'est la règle.


Ce n'est certainement pas une règle !

Comme PZ et Karine, je ne la ferais pas non plus.


----------



## Nicomon

Moi non plus, je ne la ferais pas.

J'ajoute qu'à mon avis (si je me trompe, on me corrigera) c'est un cas de liaison interdite. 

Extrait de la *BDL* : 





> La liaison est interdite après un nom singulier. On ne fait donc pas la liaison entre un nom singulier qui est le sujet d'un verbe et ce verbe, ni entre un nom singulier et l'adjectif qui le suit.
> 
> *Exemples :*
> 
> - Le *chat est* sorti par la fenêtre. [Saé] (_cha-é_)
> - C'était un *repas infect*. [RepA8fEkt] (_re-pa-in-fèkt_)
> - Fabien est un *enfant à problèmes*. [2f2apROblEm] (_an-fan-a-pro-blèm_)


 Il me semble bien que « força*t* à la chaîne », soit le même genre d'exemple que « enfan*t* à problèmes ».


----------



## Azandj

Merci à vous tous !


----------



## janpol

je ne la ferais pas spontanément mais je pense que Baudelaire entendait qu'on la fasse : il avait un tel sens de la perfection et une telle connaissance des règles de la prosodie qu'il n'aurait pas laissé traîner un hiatus.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

La liaison n'est pas faite ici... et ça passe très bien à mon oreille.
(qui a le mp3 de Baudelaire lui-même ? )


----------



## janpol

Karine, cette lecture du poème de Baudelaire ne me semble pas être une référence. Je ne m'étendrai pas de crainte de déborder du sujet. Je dirai seulement que des « e », des liaisons, des diérèses qui devraient être prononcés ne le sont pas. Le summum (si mon oreille ne me trompe pas) me semble être : « toi qui (…) es entré » dit : « toi qui (…) es t'entré ».
Je suis persuadé que l'on faisait autrefois des liaisons que nous ne faisons plus aujourd'hui : j'ai entendu Gérard Philippe dire : « couvert de sang et de poussière » en faisant la liaison avec le g (de sanguet de poussière).


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Non, non, je n'ai pas dit que c'était une référence, simplement un exemple pris au hasard sur le net.  (berk, le pataquès !)
Je fais la liaison (k) à qu'un sang impur de la Marseillaise(*) (encore plus vieille que G. P.)... Je ne suis pas une référence non plus ! 
Et tu es parfaitement dans le sujet janpol, puisqu'il parle de liaison. On voit que les avis divergent : ça ne m'étonne ni ne me dérange.

(*) simplement parce que c'est comme ça qu'on me l'a apprise.


----------



## Nicomon

Je reviens sur la réponse que j'ai mise au #6.  Alors, si je comprends bien ce que janpol a écrit.. je n'avais pas raison de croire qu'il s'agit d'un cas de liaison interdite?   

_Forçat_ est bien un nom singulier dans ce texte, non? 





> De mon esprit humilié
> Faire ton lit et ton domaine ;
> - Infâme à qui je suis lié
> Comme le forçat à la chaîne


 À moins que je n'aies rien compris, ou que ce soit différent pour les noms avec syllabe muette suivis de « à »? 

Si c'était « _comme l'enfant à sa mère _», on ne prononcerait pas le « t » entre_ enfant _et _à_. Enfin moi, pas. Il me semblait que c'était le même cas.


----------



## CapnPrep

Nicomon said:


> Je reviens sur la réponse que j'ai mise au #6.  Alors, si je comprends bien ce que janpol a écrit.. je n'avais pas raison de croire qu'il s'agit d'un cas de liaison interdite?


Il n'y a pas de contradiction. Ce qui est vrai pour la prononciation la langue quotidienne d'aujourd'hui ne l'était pas forcément pour la prononciation des vers du temps de Baudelaire. Il faut reconnaître d'une part l'écart stylistique entre la conversation ordinaire et la lecture des vers, et d'autre part l'écart temporel qui nous sépare des locuteurs du XIXe siècle. En lisant ce quatrain aujourd'hui, je pense qu'il est préférable de « laisser traîner » les trois hiatus au lieu de prononcer _esprit _[t]_humilié_, _ton lit _[t]_et ton domaine _, _forçat _[t]_à la chaîne_.


----------



## snarkhunter

Je me permets d'être tout à fait d'accord avec l'analyse qui précède.
En l'occurrence, le forçat aurait peut-être ceci de commun avec l'habit que ses liaisons, ici, peuvent facilement devenir dangereuses !


----------



## matoupaschat

Tout à fait d'accord avec CapnPrep. En outre, je ne parviens pas à comprendre pourquoi il faudrait à tout prix éviter le moindre hiatus...


----------



## janpol

Tout à fait d'accord avec CapnPrep aussi.
 pourquoi faudrait-il à tout prix éviter le moindre hiatus ?...  
Les poètes classiques y tenaient beaucoup, le coupable est Malherbe,
il faut reconnaître que notre langue a mis en place bien des moyens d'éviter le hiatus, il survit cependant (il y a eu , il y a assez)


----------



## Nicomon

Merci, CapnPrep. Je suis d'accord aussi avec cette analyse. 

À moins de dénicher un mp3 de Baudelaire  on ne saura pas si à l'époque on aurait vraiment fait la liaison _forçat [t] à la chaine_ 
(qui donne l'impression que le mot est _forçat*e*_). 

À choisir, je préfère le hiatus.


----------



## janpol

À choisir, je préfère le hiatus. (Nicomon)
moi itou


----------

